# Boonen caught with cocaine?



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

cyclingnews.com 6/10/08

*Boonen caught with cocaine?*

Belgian super star sprinter, Tom Boonen has allegedly been caught in an out of competition test for cocaine, according to Belgian newspaper _HLN.be_. The out of competition test allegedly occurred three days before start of the Tour of Belgium, where Boonen won the final stage. 

The Belgian paper also reported that the homes of Boonen's parents and girlfriend in Postel and Lore respectively were searched last night. The non-negative test has also not yet been confirmed by the International Cycling Union (UCI). Boonen's Quick Step team was unavailable for comment at the time of going to press.

This is not the first time that Boonen has been linked to the drug. Last December, his good friend and cyclo-cross star, Tom Vanoppen was caught by the Flemish doping controllers with cocaine. During questioning Vanoppen allegedly named Boonen as his dealer, a claim Boonen later denied. Following the claim, Boonen's parents' house was searched.

Boonen's brush with the law does not stop there, however. Just last week, he lost his drivers license for the second time in six weeks. On Tuesday night he was pulled over by the police travelling at 180 km/h in a 90km/h zone on the Mol ring road. He had a blood alcohol reading of 1.0.

Six weeks earlier he lost his license for 14 days for travelling 120km/h in a 70km/h zone. In 2006 Boonen was the face of the Belgian roads and traffic authority, promoting safe driving.


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

hmm, wonder what's gonna happen now...


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

DRLski said:


> hmm, wonder what's gonna happen now...


Were are going to the doping forum...1.2..3...


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'd still hit it.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

Andrea138 said:


> I'd still hit it.


Greatest poast evar.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Perhaps even more interesting is it appears he is currently negotiating a transfer to French team Bouygues Telecom.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I wonder how criminal charges may affect his racing?


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

Hookers?

:hand: 

bad boonen, bad


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

bigpinkt said:


> Perhaps even more interesting is it appears he is currently negotiating a transfer to French team Bouygues Telecom.


That was the real shocker to me. What the hell? Too many cooks in the kitchen at QuickStep?


----------



## draftdodger (May 4, 2008)

I wanna party with Boonen. He knows how to have a good time.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Can we get a link to "Life in the Fast Lane" by the Eagles?


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Dummy. All the talent and fame you could ask for in cycling and he decides to be a party boy. Just wait until you're 34 or so dude! You're right on the edge of really putting a stamp in the history books.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Blood alcohol of 1.0???!!!!!! That HAS to be a typo.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Room 1201 said:


> Blood alcohol of 1.0???!!!!!! That HAS to be a typo.


yeah...wouldn't that be .10? Unless they were measuring differently.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Andrea138 said:


> I'd still hit it.



I'd watch you hitting it.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

In Europe, coke is viewed like a really strong cup of coffee, or a Red Bull.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

pretender said:


> In Europe, coke is viewed like a really strong cup of coffee, or a Red Bull.


How are hookers viewed then?


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

TheDon said:


> How are hookers viewed then?


As friendly girls who like to be tipped for their time


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

TheDon said:


> How are hookers viewed then?


Entertaining diversion.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

MaestroXC said:


> That was the real shocker to me. What the hell? Too many cooks in the kitchen at QuickStep?


Supposedly Patrick Lefevre is having trouble getting a sponsor.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Room 1201 said:


> Blood alcohol of 1.0???!!!!!! That HAS to be a typo.


Don't they use the metric system? I know they use different units over there for blood alcohol.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

TheDon said:


> How are hookers viewed then?


Outside Paris, in the Bois de Boulogne, you can usually view them standing in the street, but often they are men in drag. In Amsterdam, you can view them sitting in the window.


----------



## gray8110 (Dec 11, 2001)

I'm late joining the party, but even if he avoids suspension, as it appears he will, I kind of doubt that the ASO will want him at the tour... certainly would be a bit hypocritical of them to allow him (nothing new there.)


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

gray8110 said:


> certainly would be a bit hypocritical of them to allow him


In what respect?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

gray8110 said:


> ... but even if he avoids suspension, as it appears he will, ...


As I understand it he is not subject to mandatory suspension by the Belgian federation for out of competition coke, but can still be suspended by the UCI. 

JSR


----------



## caseyls (Sep 18, 2007)

This is so Euro


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

bas said:


> I'd watch you hitting it.


I just threw up in my mouth alittle


----------



## ziggurat22 (Jul 13, 2005)

Bouguyes Telecom? I don't get that either. Doesn't he actually, you know, want to win races?


----------



## gray8110 (Dec 11, 2001)

pretender said:


> In what respect?


How is it hypocritical if they were to allow Boonen? They have claimed that they have they are following the moral high ground by barring riders and teams that have the potential to tarnish the image of their race. They have essentially said that. This is getting very ugly for Boonen - it's not just an out of competition cocaine positive, folks are saying that he was a dealer which is certainly troublesome. Lots of speculation here, but out of competition or no, cocaine IS a performance enhancing drug. It sounds like Boonen might be on the outs with QuickStep because they need a clean image to find a new sponsor - if the ASO is sticking to their guns, Boonen will not be in the tour.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

JSR said:


> As I understand it he is not subject to mandatory suspension by the Belgian federation for out of competition coke, but can still be suspended by the UCI.
> 
> JSR


It would be quite unlike the UCI to take action on a doping matter when the option to do nothing exists


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

bas said:


> I'd watch you hitting it.


Creepy


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

gray8110 said:


> This is getting very ugly for Boonen - it's not just an out of competition cocaine positive, folks are saying that he was a dealer which is certainly troublesome.


Unless there is something new, this stems from the winter bust of cyclocrosser Tom Vannopen who apparently gave Boonen's name to the cops. I imagine it was something like the cops asked where he was or who he got it from and Boonen's name came up, as they are suppose to be training partners. It's a whole other kettle of fish to actually be a dealer as opposed to someone sharing his goodies. While I can see Boonen taking a snort, I can't see why he would actually be dealing the stuff. It's not like he's hard up for cash or anything.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

ziggurat22 said:


> Bouguyes Telecom? I don't get that either. Doesn't he actually, you know, want to win races?


Ha ha ha hilarious, but true.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

This really calls ino question Boonen's intelligence. Why would you snort coke with so many good Belgian ales about?


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

http://fr.sports.yahoo.com/10062008/70/pro-tour-bernaudeau-carton-rouge-boonen.html

Looks like Bouguyes Telecom might not happen. "if the allegations are true, negotiations are stopped".


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Dwayne Barry said:


> It would be quite unlike the UCI to take action on a doping matter when the option to do nothing exists


True enough! But even Ullrich got bounced for partying. I forget, though, if it was the German federation or UCI who did the bouncing.

JSR


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

JSR said:


> True enough! But even Ullrich got bounced for partying. I forget, though, if it was the German federation or UCI who did the bouncing.
> 
> JSR


I'm pretty sure the rules were changed, it might even have been in part over that case.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Pablo said:


> This really calls ino question Boonen's intelligence. Why would you snort coke with so many good Belgian ales about?


They're are not mutually exclusive. They might even be synergistic


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Why would you snort coke with so many good Belgian ales about?


Fewer calories.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

JSR said:


> True enough! But even Ullrich got bounced for partying. I forget, though, if it was the German federation or UCI who did the bouncing.
> 
> JSR


It was the German Federation that did the bouncing. The UCI didn't have that type of control until 2004. The UCI maintains different lists of drugs. The one that gets Boonen off is that cocaine is allowed ( non-suspend ) during out of competiton but NOT during competition. 
So now Boonen will have to answer to the cops and his team, but not UCI.His team should sack himjust due to the embarassing nature of this event.
I bet Specialized is pissed since they spent a bundle of money on his frame and now this.
Just my $.02

John


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Dwayne Barry said:


> They're are not mutually exclusive. They might even be synergistic


Meh. A few good snorts will dull the palate so bad you'll actually enjoy Stella Artois.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

rogger said:


> Meh. A few good snorts will dull the palate so bad you'll actually enjoy Stella Artois.


I like Stella Artois... Don't always have to drink the heavy stuff.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> I wonder how criminal charges may affect his racing?


If they catch him on _possession_ there might be some judicial repercussions but I don't think that's a likely scenario.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I like Stella Artois... Don't always have to drink the heavy stuff.


Numb gums!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

rogger said:


> If they catch him on _possession_ there might be some judicial repercussions but I don't think that's a likely scenario.


Where's they catch him? Greatly depends on what the drug laws are there. Hopefully he isn't in one of those countries where it is punishable by death.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

rogger said:


> Numb gums!


lol...I remember those days. Good thing I was never rich enough to develop a real habit.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Where's they catch him? Greatly depends on what the drug laws are there. Hopefully he isn't in one of those countries where it is punishable by death.


They caught him in Belge-ee-yum, where usage is decriminalized and possession with intent means anywhere between a thousand euro fine and five years in prison depending on the amount and whatnot.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

TheDon said:


> How are hookers viewed then?


Through the front window


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

gray8110 said:


> How is it hypocritical if they were to allow Boonen? They have claimed that they have they are following the moral high ground by barring riders and teams that have the potential to tarnish the image of their race. They have essentially said that. This is getting very ugly for Boonen - it's not just an out of competition cocaine positive, folks are saying that he was a dealer which is certainly troublesome. Lots of speculation here, but out of competition or no, cocaine IS a performance enhancing drug. It sounds like Boonen might be on the outs with QuickStep because they need a clean image to find a new sponsor - if the ASO is sticking to their guns, Boonen will not be in the tour.


I don't think ASO really cares one way or another whether anyone uses cocaine outside of race controls. nor should they. Boonen should and will be in the tour, imo.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

blackhat said:


> I don't think ASO really cares one way or another whether anyone uses cocaine outside of race controls. nor should they. Boonen should and will be in the tour, imo.


Coke clears out of your system in about a week or less I think.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

sabre104 said:


> I bet Specialized is pissed since they spent a bundle of money on his frame and now this.
> Just my $.02
> 
> John


Apparently it wasn't really his Specialized bike that was his ally against his enemy 'pain'.

How do you say your career is hosed in flemish?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

What an ego, or a monumental waste of talent. Or both, that he can party with blow the week before his home country tour, and still win. 

.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

blackhat said:


> I don't think ASO really cares one way or another whether anyone uses cocaine outside of race controls. nor should they. Boonen should and will be in the tour, imo.


Oh, I think ASO will have a righteous sh*t fit over this. 

One more reigning jersery holder out of the race, IMO - Contador won yellow and white, Boonen green, and Disco the team jersey. That leaves only Soler's polka dot - is Barloworld invited?

JSR


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

AJL said:


> How do you say your career is hosed in flemish?


I don't know, but I'm pretty sure it involves spitting.

JSR


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

JSR said:


> Oh, I think ASO will have a righteous sh*t fit over this.
> 
> One more reigning jersery holder out of the race, IMO - Contador won yellow and white, Boonen green, and Disco the team jersey. That leaves only Soler's polka dot - is Barloworld invited?
> 
> JSR


I've read they've said they will wait to see what action his team takes first. I could see them going either way, but for me, it's stupid to ban someone for recreational drug use. If they're worried about image ban him for the drunk driving or excessive speeding, those are far more dangerous to society.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Well I guess the whole Pro Your Ethics thing is a sham..*

in Boonen does NOT recive a suspension. Would this not fall under an "ethics code" these guys are to follow? So don't dope while racing, but you can dope and drug yourself as long as you are not racing.

Thsi hurts a sponsor just as bad as some getting busted for doping for racing purposes. Cocaine is a hard core drug. if I was Quick-Step I would WANT him supsended. I would NOT want my sponsored ridfing using cocaine.

Sorry Tom., but a 3-6 month ban in on order.

What a f'ing shame if he does not get some type of suspension. Especially he he is convicted on a criminal charge. Jail time??


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> in Boonen does NOT recive a suspension. Would this not fall under an "ethics code" these guys are to follow? So don't dope while racing, but you can dope and drug yourself as long as you are not racing.
> 
> Thsi hurts a sponsor just as bad as some getting busted for doping for racing purposes. Cocaine is a hard core drug. if I was Quick-Step I would WANT him supsended. I would NOT want my sponsored ridfing using cocaine.
> 
> ...


I don't see a lot of diff between him getting wasted on booze, smoking a joint or doing a line or 2 of coke personally. It's not like he was trying to use it for a performance advantage. Not a good idea to get loaded, but hardly something to suspend a rider over.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Andrea138 said:


> Creepy



:blush2: :blush2: :blush2: :blush2: :frown5: :cryin:


----------



## gray8110 (Dec 11, 2001)

Dwayne Barry said:


> I've read they've said they will wait to see what action his team takes first. I could see them going either way, but for me, it's stupid to ban someone for recreational drug use. If they're worried about image ban him for the drunk driving or excessive speeding, those are far more dangerous to society.


For the most part, you won't get an argument from me except that the ASO isn't going to think that way. Their outlook will probably be that allowing him to participate will further tarnish the public image of the race. In my view, not having him there invalidates the race to some degree, I believe the ASO is going to take every opportunity to remove the possibility of a black mark on their race.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Does his girlfriend, that recently celebrated her 10th birthday, have a coke problem as well?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I don't see a lot of diff between him getting wasted on booze, smoking a joint or doing a line or 2 of coke personally. It's not like he was trying to use it for a performance advantage. Not a good idea to get loaded, but hardly something to suspend a rider over.


Hmm, Alchahol and weed and legal there right? Cocaine is NOT. Sorry but cocaine in a hard crminal drug. I would rather have people walking around using EPO then Cocaine.

Sorry, this is a imgae thing. If sponsors are REALLY worried about these issues I find it just as bad, if not WORSE then doping with racing if you are using ther "ethics" thing.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> Hmm, Alchahol and weed and legal there right? Cocaine is NOT. Sorry but cocaine in a hard crminal drug. I would rather have people walking around using EPO then Cocaine.
> 
> Sorry, this is a imgae thing. If sponsors are REALLY worried about these issues I find it just as bad, if not WORSE then doping with racing if you are using ther "ethics" thing.


Rogger the local dutchbag said that posession of coke for personal use is not a crime in Belgium.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Rogger the local dutchbag said that posession of coke for personal use is not a crime in Belgium.


Ok, then I stand corrected as long as it was a personal amount in Belgium.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> Ok, then I stand corrected as long as it was a personal amount in Belgium.


if the guy had a pound or two then he's gonna have problems though.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

It is just as metric in the US, but measured differently. It is .10 in US terms.

I am always amazed how many places in the EU they can search your home if they find you in possession on the street. That doesn't seem to happen much in the US when the amount is considered for "personal use" does it?



mohair_chair said:


> Don't they use the metric system? I know they use different units over there for blood alcohol.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

who cares - i like him more now. Hes human and enjoys life outside of cycling. 

rock on boonen - still my favorite rider.

rock racing can sign hiim

----------------
Quote:
Originally Posted by TheDon
How are hookers viewed then?

As friendly girls who like to be tipped for their time

-------- we need these ****s in the states


----------



## burtronix (Jun 20, 2007)

Didn't SNL or Mad TV or somebody do a skit about the "All Drug Olympics"? They should do a remake featuring pro cycling. Sponsorship could include Columbian drug lords & the tenants of the local crack house. Instead of carrying water bottles, their cages hold bongs. The climbing stages are easy when you're high - ain't feel'n no pain. (How do you say that in French?) Plenty of possible alternatives to the bottle of champaigne at the podium. Instead of passing a yellow jersey, you pass one with vomit stains.


----------



## Dwaynebarry (Mar 16, 2004)

burtronix said:


> Didn't SNL or Mad TV or somebody do a skit about the "All Drug Olympics"? They should do a remake featuring pro cycling.


Or you could just watch any race from the '90s or for matter an pre-2005 race, if you only care about the guys at the front.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

If the guy had a pound or two, then I <i>really</i> think he has some problems.


----------



## mpetersen16 (Apr 26, 2006)

Yea, the doping code is meant to enforce doping as it relates to sport, not meant to put rules on the type of lifestyle someone can live (go Boonen!), although I seriously agree with whoever said he should wait a couple of years.


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

footballcat said:


> who cares - i like him more now. Hes human and enjoys life outside of cycling.


I couldn't agree more. If this were a positive during competition I would have a bigger problem with it but on his off time, whatever. It is between him and the Belgian authorities.

I must admit I read these threads for all the self-righteous indignation. The "he has so much talent" or the "he is just a stupid druggie" comments really crack me up. He is a _cyclist_ probably the lowest rung on the euro professional athletics ladder. He owes the fans nothing other than to race honestly. If it is true that he races with a hemocrit <40 then he is one of the few.


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

Andrea138 said:


> I'd still hit it.


I just spewed coffee- for reals. Thank you for the laugh and dry cleaning expenses. you rawk


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

goloso said:


> He is a _cyclist_ probably the lowest rung on the euro professional athletics ladder.


Probably the most stupid post on rbr today.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

den bakker said:


> Probably the most stupid post on rbr today.


Nah,

The poasts by "Boootyhole" o'er in general win that prize. NO, I did NOT make that handle up


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

den bakker said:


> Probably the most stupid post on rbr today.


 

You do realize that unlike in the states, cycling in Europe is a very blue color sport and most cyclists come from disadvantaged backgrounds much like boxers here. Of course not because you dont know anything about cycling.

Ride youself to the point of exhaustion 10 months out of the year, starve yourself all year long and get strong armed by your boss into taking substances that could drasticaly shorten your life all for 30k euros a year. What a great gig! All those footballers must cry themselves to sleep every night.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

goloso said:


> He is a _cyclist_ probably the lowest rung on the euro professional athletics ladder.


I always thought Profession Handball occupied that enviable spot.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

goloso said:


> You do realize that unlike in the states, cycling in Europe is a very blue color sport and most cyclists come from disadvantaged backgrounds much like boxers here. Of course not because you dont know anything about cycling.
> 
> Ride youself to the point of exhaustion 10 months out of the year, starve yourself all year long and get strong armed by your boss into taking substances that could drasticaly shorten your life all for 30k euros a year. What a great gig! All those footballers must cry themselves to sleep every night.


you do realize I am not american?


----------



## draftdodger (May 4, 2008)

I want to go to Vegas and party with Boonen--booze, coke, gambling, and strippers.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

goloso said:


> You do realize that unlike in the states, cycling in Europe is a very blue color sport and most cyclists come from disadvantaged backgrounds much like boxers here. Of course not because you dont know anything about cycling.
> 
> Ride youself to the point of exhaustion 10 months out of the year, starve yourself all year long and get strong armed by your boss into taking substances that could drasticaly shorten your life all for 30k euros a year. What a great gig! All those footballers must cry themselves to sleep every night.


But see, your original post you were referring to Boonen specifically, which of course I think we can all agree that he makes significantly more than 30k a year. If I recall, wasn't he driving a Lamborghini during one of his speeding busts? (Not the two recent ones).

Now I'm not going to argue the fact that Soccer (Yea I'm American) is a thousand times more popular than cycling in Europe. That is so completely irrelevant to this conversation. The point is, Boonen has chosen cycling as his profession, and he happens to be one of the most dominate one day riders of this generation. So yes, it is a waste when you have all that he has, millions of Euro, the looks, the ability, and yet choose to "party" and risk throwing it all away.

Funny you mention boxers. How about Holyfield getting foreclosed on after making 200M in his career? Not to mention poor Mike Tyson. I bet those guys would do some things different with the hindsight they have now.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Einstruzende said:


> But see, your original post you were referring to Boonen specifically, which of course I think we can all agree that he makes significantly more than 30k a year. If I recall, wasn't he driving a Lamborghini during one of his speeding busts? (Not the two recent ones).
> 
> Now I'm not going to argue the fact that Soccer (Yea I'm American) is a thousand times more popular than cycling in Europe. That is so completely irrelevant to this conversation. The point is, Boonen has chosen cycling as his profession, and he happens to be one of the most dominate one day riders of this generation. So yes, it is a waste when you have all that he has, millions of Euro, the looks, the ability, and yet choose to "party" and risk throwing it all away.
> 
> Funny you mention boxers. How about Holyfield getting foreclosed on after making 200M in his career? Not to mention poor Mike Tyson. I bet those guys would do some things different with the hindsight they have now.


POOR MIKE TYSON???  
Alrighty then!! Poor poor Mike. How I pity him and wish him allll the best!!


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

didn't Ullrich receive a suspension for taking ecstasy out of competition (he was injured at the time etc)? What's the difference? And didn't Simoni get into trouble for traces of Coke he said was from candy from South America?

Re hookers, there's a full feature of an ex-pro who now runs a brothel in Belgium in procycling (I think) a few months back complete with lots of pics (got the impression the story's writer spend some time there...)


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

How is cocaine not a performance advantage? I get a lot more done with the hookers on coke. Afterwards I clean my entire house from 3-6am.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

stevesbike said:


> didn't Ullrich receive a suspension for taking ecstasy out of competition (he was injured at the time etc)? What's the difference?


Ullrich's offense was prior to the UCI joining the WADA code. UCI's code was actually stricter!


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

lol.

No tour de suisse for boonen.
No tour de france for boonen (ASO wants team to withdraw him or they will).
No bouygues telecom for boonen.
No belgian sponsors for the now-quick step.

He effed up in terms of cycling, but I don't look down on him for what he did. Party in the off time, whatever. Let him ride the tour.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

it wasn't really coke in his system. You see, after winning the PR he spent the evening drinking Jack Daniels. Any silly knows that Jack shows up in your system as test, I mean coke


----------



## Patti (May 20, 2008)

Anyone see the poll concerning this cyclingfans.com put up?

I picked the 3rd choice. LOL!

http://cyclingfans.com/


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

den bakker said:


> you do realize I am not american?


Post of the month. Where you at now goloso? Want to tell ol'den more about his culture???


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

Kestreljr said:


> Post of the month. Where you at now goloso? Want to tell ol'den more about his culture???


I was on my bike. Are you his mom or something?

Well, since 99% of this board is American and there is nothing in his profile to indicate otherwise it isn't an unreasonable assumption.

Furthmore, it has nothing to do with my point. Cycling is not a great gig. The amount of dedication and suffering necessary to become successful in cycling relative to the compensation far outweighs that of other professional sports in Europe, perhaps even pro handball. 

Or as my family in Italy puts it, "why would you ride a bike of you can afford a motorcycle."

Enough troll feeding.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

But if you have talent, and the desire is in your blood - it's too tough not to try for many. Not everyone can be an investment banker...

Just saying.


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

goloso said:


> Well, since 99% of this board is American


99%? I had thought it was closer to 94.2%, so this comes as something as a shock.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

goloso said:


> Furthmore, it has nothing to do with my point. Cycling is not a great gig.


I thought your first post was wrong for lots of reasons, but I will take a crack at the obvious one... 


goloso said:


> most cyclists come from disadvantaged backgrounds much like boxers here


You should add to your list, "Much like boxers"... and NFL, MLB, NBA players! The vast majority of pro players in America come from very disadvantaged backgrounds. Pro sports aren't that sexy except for a very small percentage of the top players we all know and watch. Go travel with a AA baseball team for a week, or go meet some practice squad NFL players (which make up the *majority* of the players on payroll for an NFL team, yet pull in maybe $35K a year.)

Yeah, you are quite the authority on pro sports...


----------

